Ask HN: When/where are the Spectre and Meltdown patches for OS X 10.12.6? - sitkack
======
pandel
Meltdown is mentioned in this update released on Dec 6th:
[https://support.apple.com/en-in/HT208331](https://support.apple.com/en-
in/HT208331)

(Entry updated Jan 5th)

~~~
SyneRyder
The Meltdown reference there does not include Sierra or El Capitan (only High
Sierra). Apple had included them in a previous version of the page, but have
since removed the references, suggesting they remain unpatched.

There's been some previous HN discussion about it:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16078414](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16078414)

And The Register claims macOS before High Sierra remains unpatched:

[https://twitter.com/theregister/status/949358083431546880](https://twitter.com/theregister/status/949358083431546880)

------
1over137
Perhaps it's part of "Security Update Developer Beta 2018-001", which I saw
appear on my 10.12 box yesterday. I can't find any info about what's included
in it though. :(

